# Video streaming not available 2100



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

After working since I downloaded it, my iPad app will no longer stream video with an error message popping up every time. No changes to my home network, I've deleted and reloaded the app. It works to as a remote and can obviously "see" the boxes...... Any ideas?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

cwpomeroy said:


> After working since I downloaded it, my iPad app will no longer stream video with an error message popping up every time. No changes to my home network, I've deleted and reloaded the app. It works to as a remote and can obviously "see" the boxes...... Any ideas?


Have you tried signing out of your account and signing on again? I don't have experience with the IPad app, however I do use the android phone app both on my tablet and phone. Periodically it will tell me that it is unable to stream the video. By accident I discovered that signing off and logging on again seemed to correct the problem.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes. I actually deleted the entire app and reinstalled. that required me to login again.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

cwpomeroy said:


> After working since I downloaded it, my iPad app will no longer stream video with an error message popping up every time. No changes to my home network, I've deleted and reloaded the app. It works to as a remote and can obviously "see" the boxes...... Any ideas?


What is the error messsage?


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

cwpomeroy said:


> After working since I downloaded it, my iPad app will no longer stream video with an error message popping up every time. No changes to my home network, I've deleted and reloaded the app. It works to as a remote and can obviously "see" the boxes...... Any ideas?


What type of internet connection are you using and how good is the strength where you are trying to use your ipad?

Is this happening on all titles?

Are you trying to steam outside of the US?

Are you using a proxy that is out side of the US?


----------



## Trooper (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone know if this as been fixed? I don't see any posts on the internet after ~ October 2013 so I'm thinking there is a fix somewhere unless everyone has given up. I got the error today on iPad 2/iOS 7.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I fired up the DirecTV app on my iPad Air just now & have been for the last hour or so; I get error 2100 & that "video is unavailable" right now. An iPad reboot, a force-quit of the DirecTV app several times later, and still no love.

At the time of this post, I see 2 maybe 3 posts on Twitter about this issue. Nothing seems to work to get the stream going…figures, it has to be on that rare day that I really "need" it to work. I'd been using the DirecTV app to stream at least 2-3 times per week & am grateful for it, and am disappointed it's not working now.

I'm not sure who's "at fault" for this, I just hope it's fixed before the holiday weekend.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

from one of my DirecTV contacts

"This looks to be an issue on Apple's side and we are working with them to find a solution."


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Weird; there haven't been any changes made to iOS in several weeks. Thank you for posting this info.


Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

GG streaming works in-house but all the 'Live Streaming' channels that I checked give me 2100 error - unavailable.

Not sure why it would be an Apple problem, more likely Directv authentication?


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

I've changed out routers, hubs and even have a new iPad Air since i started this thread. This morning I was getting the same error message. Basically i think DTV had a streaming problem this morning. 

I don't know if this is true - but I read here that when you are viewing thru the ipad app you're actually streaming the full show thru the net. It's NOT streaming it from one of the boxes in your home. That seems kind of dumb - but perhaps there is a valid reason for it. 

I basically give the streaming functionality a C-. It works...sometimes. It stutters, times out, etc.. more often than not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

my gut tells me this may have to do with heartbleed, IMO


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

After thinking about it more, it sounds a little bit like a "It's their fault! --No, it's THEIR fault!"-type situation. I can't stream anything in-house, I should've mentioned that before. Not just the available channels that D* allows for in-house streaming, I can't stream anything via the iPad app. I've tried on 2 iPads and an iPhone, no love. 

If it really is Heartbleed, then it's a D* issue. Apple doesn't use OpenSSL at all, so in my opinion it's D* that might have updated their secure certificates & it's not working with Apple's protocols. Personally I don't care who's fault it is, just thinking aloud since Heartbleed was brought up. 

If the broken DirecTV app is NOT Heartbleed related, then it's anyone's guess…and maybe it IS on Apple. I read that FaceTime video calls weren't working for some users today, so it could be some deep-within-the-OS protocol that's broken or out of sync.

In any event I'm able to "borrow" my family's credentials from our other account to still watch playoff hockey, but I would prefer to use the DirecTV app (no ads taking up screen real estate is nice).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Facetime is working so . . .


----------



## Capedad (Apr 18, 2014)

Actually, Directv has said it is a technical issue that they are working on. It was posted today so I imagine it may clear up...in time. I have the 2100 error as well that just started today. Hopefully they will get it back up. Here it is:

As of April 17, 2014, some customers are not able to stream live TV or VOD content, using the DIRECTV or GenieGO™ apps, on Apple® iPad®, iPhone® or iPod touch® devices. This is due to a technical issue that we are aware of and working hard to resolve so you can continue streaming the content you love. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Android, PC, and Apple Mac® devices are not affected by this streaming issue.

This page will be updated as more information becomes available.


Apple, iPod touch, iPhone, iPad and Mac are trademarks of Apple Inc.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

As I type this, DirecTV seeded an update to the iPhone app. Just tried it out, streaming works again. 

No love for the iPad app yet, but I'm guessing it's just a matter of time, hopefully before the weekend…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capedad (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, that did it. My only beef, as a directv fanboy, is that on their main page they did not alert people to an ongoing tech issue. Furthermore, let people know there is an update when there is one and especially for such an egregious error. Thanks for letting me know of the update as I would have not thought to check. Coincidentally, they sent me a survey this morning that I postponed, I will make a comment there to this effect.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

DirecTV iPad app update was waiting for me this morning. So far so good. Kudos for pushing these updates out before the weekend. 

I agree with Capedad, transparency or an update somewhere "findable" for subscribers in their website or Twitter account would help. I'm still not sure where D* posted the update that there were issues they were aware if & that they were working on it.


----------



## Capedad (Apr 18, 2014)

Did a search on their site with the exact wording including the error code and was directed to a list of answers and that was one of them. I was lucky to find it. Not easy to locate.


----------



## Capedad (Apr 18, 2014)

Man, now I have it again today. 2100 error.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Just tried streaming TWC and it worked, though I am at work today…so not in-house. But the stream works. 

I received the 2100 message yesterday (Easter Sunday) again too, but a force-quit of the iPad app worked & streaming has been fine since. Am not saying that's "the fix," but it worked for me.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm having this problem on my iPad now. error 2100 i've reboot iPad, and HR44. I've added and removed my iPad app before, don't think that should be the long term fix.
there are a few downloaded shows I can watch, but not all of the ones listed on my iPad that are on my DVR 

I also cannot stream some Live channels, but can stream others.


Ideas?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

woj027 said:


> I'm having this problem on my iPad now. error 2100 i've reboot iPad, and HR44. I've added and removed my iPad app before, don't think that should be the long term fix.
> *there are a few downloaded shows I can watch, but not all of the ones listed on my iPad that are on my DVR *
> 
> I also cannot stream some Live channels, but can stream others.
> ...


Do you have a GenieGo?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes,

looks like i'm responding to you both here and on another forum... 

Let's continue our chat there, unless you prefer here.


----------



## AmandaSmith (Dec 6, 2017)

The logic of mobile devices actually choose the highest quality video version for the Internet connection that the device is using. The selection between the HD or SD version is determined by the device itself and we unfortunately have no control over it.
According to Microsoft support (support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/186544) this Error 3100 is due to a network software error.

How to improve live streaming


----------

